# 2010 SER SpecV rim problems and questions



## CanadianStormtrooper (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys, I have been visiting this forum ever since I bought my 2010 Nissan Sentra SpecV. Finally I have my first question and would like some input.

I had a flat tire a few weeks ago and had to replaced both rear tires with some All-Season Bridgestones which cost me 300 dollars a piece. Also my right rear rim was bent because when I got the flat (on the highway) I had to pull over and drove on the rim for a few hundred meters. I ended up getting the right rear rim straightened for a around a hundred bucks which was a great deal (I think) at a wheel shop in my city. 

I moved to a different province in canada recently and am in the process of getting a safety. After replacing all four tires now and straightening one rim, I was told now my front passenger rim in bent now. WTF I can't catch a break after spending a thousand bucks on 4 tires, rim straightening and alignments and safety inspections I am told I need to straighten one more rim?! 

Now that everybody understands my situation the two main questions I have are:

1) Does anybody know of frequent problems with 2010 Nissan sentra SpecV stock rims.
2) what kind of alloy are my 17' rims made out of? I was under the assumption that they were aluminum? But the technician tells me they are white steel because they are to heavy to be aluminum and too soft to be aluminum...??


----------

